
Amazon’s Program to Spy on Workers’ Private Facebook Groups - erubin
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3azegw/amazon-is-spying-on-its-workers-in-closed-facebook-groups-internal-reports-show
======
crmrc114
Or, a highly unpopular translation/spin: Company uses public platform to
collect metrics on user satisfaction in order to improve platform and
services.

This goes way back to Henry Ford and Walter Reuther. None of this is new.

~~~
upbeat_general
It mentioned that the groups were closed. It also showed how the documents
were labeled as internal sensitive information.

Sure the data no doubt had more than one purpose, but if all they were
concerned about were bugs in the platform they could easily have a bug
reporting box like thousands of other software platforms. It’s not as if a
company like Amazon can’t figure out how to improve a service without
religiously monitoring a closed fb group.

Combined with the job posting for analysts to stop labor organizing/protests I
think their ultimate motivation is pretty clear.

~~~
crmrc114
Did you read my last line? Henry Ford used to send company men to the houses
of his staff to inspect them. Read up on Walter Reuther to see how far that
went in history. There were people killed by the company to protect its
interests.

~~~
erubin
Is your claim that this is a good thing for Amazon to do because Henry Ford
also did it?

~~~
crmrc114
Only if you think I would advocate to shop at the company store, have my hose
inspected by strangers then have a private security company threaten my life.
The point is that Amazon is doing the same things we have seen large companies
do in the past, its not a surprise to me. My lack of surprise however should
not be seen as any endorsement.

